# Is there an oil industry in Northern Ireland



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Just wondering if there is any oil jobs based in Northern Ireland similar to say the ones operating out of Aberdeen etc?


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

as far as I know theres nothing of the sort .. theres talk of fracking happening over in the west in Fermanagh and they "say they've found oil between the north and rathlan island


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah I had heard that shale gas was being explored in Fermanagh and I no there is oil of the coast down in Cork but I just wondered if any firms supplying oil equipment and the like had office in NI.



Johnny_B said:


> as far as I know theres nothing of the sort .. theres talk of fracking happening over in the west in Fermanagh and they "say they've found oil between the north and rathlan island


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Not yet but after all the drilling in west coast you can bet if it's closer for them and can get cheap land etc , things will move fast


----------



## MCZ2047 (Oct 10, 2007)

Baker Hughes used to have a big factory in Belfast manufacturing the drill heads not sure if it is still there or not. I spent a couple of weeks work experience there


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

MCZ2047 said:


> Baker Hughes used to have a big factory in Belfast manufacturing the drill heads not sure if it is still there or not. I spent a couple of weeks work experience there


The building on the Castlereagh road is currently To Let. AFAIK they pulled out a few years back


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

MCZ2047 said:


> Baker Hughes used to have a big factory in Belfast manufacturing the drill heads not sure if it is still there or not. I spent a couple of weeks work experience there





tarbyonline said:


> The building on the Castlereagh road is currently To Let. AFAIK they pulled out a few years back


They closed the factories in Belfast and East Kilbride in Scotland 3 years ago.

Quite a few from both factories ended up in Aberdeen.


----------



## MCZ2047 (Oct 10, 2007)

I thought I heard that they had closed down. Thinking back that was 14 years ago I was there on work experience


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

Schlumberger still have a factory in Glengormley I think. I heard that they found oil of the coast of the Republic a while back.


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Kerr said:


> They closed the factories in Belfast and East Kilbride in Scotland 3 years ago.
> 
> Quite a few from both factories ended up in Aberdeen.


Belfast site still has no tenant either. Passed it a few days back.


----------

